# patches on shooter shirts?



## mastermind1769 (Dec 20, 2008)

i was wondering if anyone out there has attempted the iron on patches on the under armour style shirts, not sure how the shirt will react, wether they will stay on or not.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

mastermind1769 said:


> i was wondering if anyone out there has attempted the iron on patches on the under armour style shirts, not sure how the shirt will react, wether they will stay on or not.


I wouldn't try to do this myself. I was told by a professional "embroiderer/silk-screener", however that they have the right tools to get it done.

You could easily ruin the shirt completely if you get the iron too hot, or not have it "stick" if the iron is too cold.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I have not done it on an under armor shirt but have on one of the other shirts made of the same material. It turned out ok. I don't think I would try it on my under armor though, they are too expenseve to take a chance on ruining!!


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

As one of those PROfessional embroiderer/screenprinters that field14 mentioned, I wouldn't do it. 

The heat seal backing on most patches is designed more to close up and clean up the back of the patch than to be used as a method of attachment. I have applied several patches to "Under Armour" styled garments using our big heat press. It works a LOT better than the wife's iron but it really isn't designed to stay on permanently. 

Normally what we do with a patch is use the heat seal and stamp the patch where we want to put it and then go back and sew it in for better results. For most of the moisture wicking garments that we do I either embroider the logo directly yo the garment or have even done some light weight vinyl stuff. The vinyl is sweet looking and a LOT more comfortable but since we just bought our cutter a couple of months ago I really haven't had a chance to really dig into the archery logos at all.


----------



## mastermind1769 (Dec 20, 2008)

this is why i ask. let me know if you start cutting some vinyl for archery logos:wink: maybe i'll have to mail out some shirts


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

if you come to vegas or the indoor or outdoor nationals, you will get a patch that is a peel & stick . Works great I have them thru the wash many times. 
My son designed them & gets them for the NFAA. He did the front cover on this months NFAA archery Magazine As well that is on the Vegas book
He can do any ones logos your art or his & does vinyl also 
[email protected]


----------



## mastermind1769 (Dec 20, 2008)

thats right, i talked with him quite a bit at lousville about doing some assoc. patches for us. i may have to go that route.


----------

